# Welcher Hechtköder?



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!!|wavey: 
Suche dringend einen guten Hechtköder,der zum fischen an einem See gedacht ist!
Ich dachte so an eine Wobbler oder ein Köderfischsysthem!!! Da ich nicht so geübt bin mit dem Umgang eines großen Gummifisches!!!
Bin nun ein bisschen Ratlos welchen Köder ich benutzen soll!!!;+ 
Habt ihr vielleicht einen guten Tipp für mich mit was ich den Hechten in unserem See nachstellen soll?????????
Was ist euer lieblings Köder auf Hecht??
Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp!!#h 

Gruß Drüggerfisch!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

du m ußt doch erts mal wissen, welche Futterfische n dem See sind. Sind es Brasch, dann nehme ienen hochrückigeren Wobbler in Gründekor, sind es Lauben, brauchst du einen silberenen schlanken, sind es Rotaugen kommt es auf die Größe an usw ... versuche es doch erts einmal mit den klassischen Blinkern udn Spinnern, Mepps5 oder den guten alten EFFZET .. damit kannst du nie was falsch machen und wesentlich kostengünstiger sind sie auch ....#h


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Die Beute der Hechte sind hauptsächlich Rotaugen und leider auch Forellen!!!
Die Hechte spezialisieren sich vor allem auf die Forellen !!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*



			
				Drüggerfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beute der Hechte sind hauptsächlich Rotaugen und leider auch Forellen!!!
> Die Hechte spezialisieren sich vor allem auf die Forellen !!!!!!


jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher .. also große Wobbler mit Dekor Forellendesign oder Effzet mit Forellendekor oder alles in Silber.. und da gibt es ja sehr viele am Markt


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Ich dachte an flachlaufende Wobbler(1.5m) da der See nur bis ca. 3.5 Meter tief ist!
Welche größe sollte der Wobbler haben?
Ist ein Wobbler(Forellendekor) mit 25cm zu groß?
Kann man solche Wobbler noch anständig werfen oder ist dem nicht so?????
Sorry hab keine Ahnung!


----------



## maxum (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Hallo!!

Also nen 25 cm Wobbler durch die Luft zu feuern da mußte schon etwas 

dicker vom Gerät rangehen,ich würde da eher zu ner Multirolle raten weil das 

Gewicht des Köders doch enorm ist und auch der wiederstand beim einholen 

groß seien wird,ansonsten machste dir bei deiner Stationären schnell mal die

Spulenachse kaputt.(das nurmal so nebenbei)

Wenn du ein Boot hast und da über den See schleppen darft dann ist das 

bestimmt der richtige Köder aber vom ufer aus werfen ist glaube ich auf 

dauer zu anstrengend,auch dein Finger welcher die Schnur hält wird dir da 

schnell  wehtun zumindest bei einer Stationären Rolle.

Wobbler ja aber nicht die größe,würde ich sagen.

Viele Grüße aus B.  |wavey: Svente |wavey:


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Welchen Wobbler würdest du mir empfehlen???????
Würde mich über einen Tipp freuen!


----------



## Case (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Probier mal den Rappala shad rap in der flachlaufenden Version ( Shallow Runner ). Die 7cm Variante läuft so 2 Meter tief. Fängig sind Die auch. Aber am ehesten würd ich an Deiner Stelle einen Effzett und Mepps (sh. Toni) verwenden.

Case


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Ich dacht auch schon an den Rapala Super Shad Rap den man oft in Anglerzeitschriften sieht was meint ihr dazu??????Kennt ihr diesen Wobbler?


----------



## Tott (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Wenn du Wert auf Qualität und gute Laufeigenschaften legst,dann empfehle ich dir einen Jake oder die alt bewährte Grandma in ca.15cm mit einer Lauftiefe von ca.1,5-2m.Mit diesen beiden Modellen liegst du immer richtig.Sie gehören zu der Sorte der schlanken Wobbler mit stark flankendem Lauf.Das lässt kaum einen Hecht kalt.Sie gehören nicht umsonst zu den Besten(für Hecht)!


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Bin am überlegen ob ich nun de Super Shad oder ein Grandma nehm!
Mit dem Grandma kann man aber auch vom Ufer angeln oder ist er nur zum Schleppen geeignet?


----------



## Tott (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Mit diesem Wobbler kannst du wunderbar auch vom Ufer aus fischen!!
Gerade das 15cm -Modell lässt sich gut werfen!!


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Bin dankbar für jeden Ködervorschlag
Gruß Drüggerfisch!
:z :z :z


----------



## Tobhehe (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Hi,
 Mein fänigster Wobler ist ein Rapala.
 Habe mit dem die meisten Fische gefangen.
 Kann nur zu einem Rapala raten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Jetzt, wo ich deine Gewässertiefe kenne, können wir wieder einen Schritt weiter gehen:
Ich fische in dieser Tiefe auf Hechte mit Fingerling 15 cm, den kannst du ganz langsam führen wobei er traumhafte Aktion hat, er läßt sich auch hervorragend werfen, nimm ihn in Forellendesign, aber wenn du unbedingt Rapalla willst ... kennen keinen guten Grund dazu, denn ich habe an die 20 verschiedenen Rapallas, die alle gut aussehen, aber fangen tue ich mit den anderen besser ....
meine anderen in der Reihenfolge der Fängigkeit: Nils Master (4m -5 m), Zalt (2 -3,5 m), Fingerling (1,5 -2 m),   Cisco cid (0,5 - 1 m), Bomber (1,5 m und in 7 m)
... aber wie gesagt vergiss nicht mepps und Effzet, gerade in deiner Tiefe unschlagbar


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Den Nils Master habe ich auch schon in betracht gezogen!!!
Ein Grandma wäre aber bestimmt auch eine Alternative!


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Bestellt ihr eure Wobbler übers Internet oder hold ihr sie direkt vom Geschäft(Katalog)???????


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Bin jetzt vor der Entscheidung die mir gar nicht so leicht fällt! 
Welchen Wobbler würdet ihr vorziehen de *Rapala Super Shad Rap* oder ein *Grandma*?????;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 
Bitte um Hilfe!

Gruß Drüggerfisch!


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

*#q Bitte um Schnelle Hilllllfe!*


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

damit du deinen Frieden hast: Nimm den Grandma|wavey:


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Vieeeeeeeeeeeeelen Dank!!!!!!!!!!
Auf dich ist verlass!
Nochmals Danke!


----------



## the doctor (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Kannst ja auch beide kaufen, und dann ausprobieren#6 
Du könntest allerdings auchmal mit nem Gummifisch versuchen.
Einfach einwerfen, absinken lassen und langsam einholen mit ein paar Stops dazwischen, 
oder halt: den Gufi jiggen.....einwerfen, absinken,ein Hieb mit deiner Rute, und zu Grund absinken.....usw...
Mit Wobblern fische ich nicht so gerne.1. zu teuer 2.zu viele Hänger 3. Geschmackssache.
Mit nem grossem Spinner müsstest du eigentlich auch guten Erfolg haben#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

gufi würde ich für den Anfang abraten ... du brauchst doch Technik und die Frustgrenze kann schnell bei Anfängern erreicht werde. Ebenfalls brauchst du eine andere Angel, geflochtene Schnur, das ist erstmal zu teuer. Nimm den Grandma in der Länge von 12 bis 15 cm in Forellendesign oder als Weißfisch. #6


----------



## Brassenkönig (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Hi Drüggerfisch, |wavey: 
ich würde dir raten, die Balzer Colonel 3D Wobbler zu nehmen. Hier kannst du sie dir mal näher anschauen http://www.balzer.de/de/produkte/?sub=zubehoer&pid=13414 . Ich habe die Hecht, Rotfeder und Rotaugenmodelle. Wenn in deinem Gewässer Forellen die Hauptnahrung der Hechte darstellen, würde ich dir auch zu Forellenimitationen raten. Die Wobbler haben 3D Augen und laufen Super! #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Hallo Drüggerfisch,
wenn du nicht nur auf Kunstköder Angeln willst!?

Versuch doch mal mit kl.Makrelen oder kl.Forellen am Stück
oder gr.zum Teil(Stückchen) an den Gr.Einzelhaken!
DOCH ACHTUNG MIT DER WAHL DEINES MATERIALS...RUTE/ROLLE/SCHNUR
Ob auf Grund oder schwebend mit Pose(Segelpose)
...wenn IHR da gr.Hechte habt und diese viele Forellen jagen immer ein Versuch wert denk ich.

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Schmoeller (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Moin Drüggerfisch,
kann mich da meinem Vorgänger nur anschließen. Mit totem KöFi auf Grund habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings mit Drilling in der Flanke. Kann aber auch daran liegen, daß ich zu bequem zum blinkern oder spinnen bin. :q :q 

Gruß
Schmoeller


----------



## Fischschreck (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

ich bevorzuge noch immer den gufi, da der gut zu kontrollieren und zu führen ist. ich führe ihn meist knapp über dem boden. am besten geht es an kanten oder schilfbuchten sowie krautbänken und seerosenfelder.


----------



## ChristophL (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

Hallo,

Kunstköder, die Berkley Frenzy laufen bei mir gut - auch wenn ich finde, dass die für den Winter zuviel Radau machen, im Sommer müsten die aber perfekt sein.

Ansonsten angel ich inzwischen mit Gummifischen, die kannst du zumindest so schnell / langsam wie du willst führen und sie machen immer ein paar Bewegungen.

Ein Test sind sicherlich die Storm naturalistic WildEyes in Hechtdekor wert - kann ich aber nicht testen, denn der Bauchdrilling der Serie sammelt leider kiloweise Laub ein.

PS: Alle Gummiköder mit 1. o. 2. Angstdrillingen ausrüsten. Ich nehme meistens 2, davon in jede Flanke einen, den Drilling unterhalb des Gufis zu montierne -> ich würde es nicht tun, Hänger, Laub und bei Bäumen im Wasser isses vorbei.

Farbe: Bei mir läuft Blau/Weis sehr gut - k.A. warum, ist aber so.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## dany345 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Welcher Hechtköder?*

hi,

meine meinung is !wenn viele rotaugen zu sehen sind oder rotfedern würd ich auf jeden fall die köderfische nehmen mit nem stahlforfach naturlich!!!:m


----------

